# Bee pic



## Smokin' Joe (Feb 9, 2015)

I posted this pic in another thread about pollen coming into my hives so late in the season. I thought you all might enjoy it so I'm posting it here as well.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.


----------

